# vent- bad mannered dogs of friends



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think you did the right thing and I think Polo's reactions were normal and justified. Showing his teeth to a larger puppy who is bullying him is nothing to be concerned about. 

Jager is the same way, he's rather walk away or avoid a dog that's not playing nice, but if the other dog just won't stop, he will defend himself (finally because when he was a pup, he would not, he would just take it and take it until I stepped in).

You are right that it is important not to coddle them, however, as a former mini owner, I am always looking out for my dog when he's with bigger, rougher dogs. I will pick him up if I need to. I don't see it as coddling, more as protecting him. I would have also left as you did. If the other owner will not recognize/control their dog, then I need to look out for my dog's safety and well-being first and foremost.

Sadly, I have found that most people are clueless about dog behavior. It is not "just playing" when a much larger puppy is bullying/pestering a much smaller adult dog. I have encountered similar situations when my dog was being bullied at the dog park and the other owner was saying "He's fine, he's just playing." I just took my dog and left.

I think you did a great job protecting your dog. Don't clueless people make you feel otherwise.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Wow! How frustrating! I HATE when people say "they're just playing"! I had this dilemma with our Yorkie. I wanted him to stand up for himself, but honestly at 5 lbs he really couldn't hold his own with a rowdy GSD puppy. I would have preferred to grab the larger dog and have him calm down a little, but since that wasn't my dog I did end up picking my dog up sometimes. For me it was a safety thing since a lot of damage can be done by a large puppy when the owner isn't paying attention!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*4PAWS:* You are clearly VERY savvy about dog behavior and body language; equally so about people. I think you were _absolutely_ justified in keeping your dog safe and the situation in check the way you did. 

It just goes to show you, sometimes there's really only "one adult in the room" (or on the porch), _regardless_ of the headcount. The guy with the GSD puppy, unfortunately, is a member of a very large club: "Clueless About Canines." We'll never educate them all, but leading by example is a good thing.

Polo is lucky to be in your care, he sounds like a delightful, well-mannered pup. I've been in similar situations and done what you have. It took Chagall until about 18 months to _finally_ "speak up" for himself with pushy dogs. He's definitely a lover not a fighter, never one to escalate things. He has mostly big (like GSD, PWD and Pit mix) buddies and knows how to get along with them. BTW, you and Polo would be welcome on my porch (deck, really!) _any time!_


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

The guy with the GSD puppy is an accident (ie., lawsuit) just waiting to happen. Unfortunately, it's the dog who will suffer for it. Some people just weren't meant to have dogs. They have no clue how to read a dog's body language (as you mentioned). 

You weren't overreacting and you did the right thing. Polo deserves a big hug for his well-mannered behaviour. 

I think poodles are just far superior to other breeds. (Clearly, I'm not biased.) 90% of the dogs I encounter in my neighborhood are out of control. That's the ones that are actually on leashes and not running at large because the idiot owners left the gate open or just let them out and didn't notice when they ran off. **sigh**


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

How frustrating for you. I've been in situations like that with T and am so torn in picking him up to get him out of the situation and letting him be a dog. I think you are justified in being miffed, don't worry, you aren't crazy!

Sometimes, if a situation gets to be a little much whether it is with people or other dogs and I feel the need to get T out of there quickly, I pick him up, but don't talk to him until we're out of it (which is usually just a few steps, anyway). No "It's ok, buddy" or anything like that. When we're out of the thick, if he is being well behaved, I tell him so and then we just go about our day.

Buuut, it sounds like Polo is so much better behaved than T in the first place, lol. He would have already been grumbling when he saw the GSD walk up - I'm guessing bad socialization or experiences before I got him... such a grumbler! Keep doing what you're doing with Polo, because it sounds like he has been and is being raised to be a wonderful representative of the breed and of dogs everywhere!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with PaddleAddict ... I have no issues with picking up my dog if a bigger dog is bullying him and leaving him no options.

Your dog did exactly the right thing, speaking very clear dog language to a bully that wouldn't listen. Shame on the owner for not stepping in.

As far as that "he's just playing" garbage, it's only play if both dogs are having fun. If one isn't, it's just bullying. Drives me nuts, as it's always the owners of big, unruly dogs that use this as an excuse for their dogs' poor manners.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. Good to know I'm not over-protective. One thing I love most about dogs is communicating with them. It's a secret language and I feel like many will never get to speak it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I know others have chimed in, but honestly you did the right thing and so did your pup. Showing his teeth was the right thing for him to do. Biting the air was also the right thing for him to do. He did whatever he could to get that bully off his back without biting him. That puppy could easily have injured yours. German Shephards are wonderful dogs, but they need strict training and control or they can become a major problem. Having a puppy snatch food right out of a persons hand is horrible! I have never had a dog even dream of doing that and I have owned many working dogs. 

I, like you, would never recommend them to a novice dog owner without professional training assistance and I think Shephards are great dogs! I feel the same way about Labrador Retrievers. So many people get them without a clue what to do with their exhuberant nature. That goes for pretty much all the working dogs- terrific dogs that MUST be trained and socialized. 

Poodles are wonderful dogs, but spoos can be a big problem if not trained also.

My puppy was being bullied at the dog park by an annoying dog and she came to me for protection jumping on the bench next to me and smashing herself against my side. You bet I protected her, pushing the other dog away and intervening. Large unruly dogs can injure puppies very easily, even if they are young. My whippet was bit by a pit bull puppy who was frustrated when he couldn't catch him. My whippet finally stopped for a breather and that stupid dog ran up and bit him for no reason! BOY was I angry. In another case, my neighbors chihuahua came barreling out of their house and ran up to fight my dog while we were on a walk in front of his house. I scooped that little thing up with my foot and lobbed him over on his grass. He yelped and ran back into the house. I heard later that he was fine, but I did worry I hurt him, but what was I supposed to do? Watch my gentle whippet be chewed on?


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

outwest said:


> I know others have chimed in, but honestly you did the right thing and so did your pup. Showing his teeth was the right thing for him to do. Biting the air was also the right thing for him to do. He did whatever he could to get that bully off his back without biting him. That puppy could easily have injured yours. German Shephards are wonderful dogs, but they need strict training and control or they can become a major problem. Having a puppy snatch food right out of a persons hand is horrible! I have never had a dog even dream of doing that and I have owned many working dogs.
> 
> I, like you, would never recommend them to a novice dog owner without professional training assistance and I think Shephards are great dogs! I feel the same way about Labrador Retrievers. So many people get them without a clue what to do with their exhuberant nature. That goes for pretty much all the working dogs- terrific dogs that MUST be trained and socialized.
> 
> ...


Hahaha you did the right thing with the Chi, in my opinion. I love dogs more than anything, but I will kick one if it's about to hurt my dog and no one is coming to help, and rather than place my hands between the two - That's how ppl lose fingers! It's awful that you had to watch your dog get bitten by another dog. I think ppl should have to take a class and pass a behavior test before being able to purchase a dog... or have children, for that matter. Some ppl think that's extreme, but oh well. Thanks for the input!


----------

